# Help...pooping multiple times during the night!



## Bentley's Momma

At just over 12 weeks Bentley was easily sleeping in his crate over night for 5-6 hours before we had to take him out for a potty break...up until the last 5 days or so.

For some reason he has started waking up every 2-3 hours during the night waking us up to go outside to poop (he doesn't even always pee). It's really frustrating because it seems like during the day he is going fewer times (sometimes he has breakfast and lunch before he goes) and then has to go really badly during the night (1am, 3am and 5am). We always do a walk right before bed but he is just peeing on it lately. When he is going during the night hours it is more like pudding poop versus harder stool.

We went to the vet 3 days ago and he is overall very healthy (normal temp, checked him over, etc.) and he said we shouldn't be concerned with pudding poop if he feels well (he is acting normal, drinking water, eating his food) and that it sometimes happens with puppies. We have not changed his food since we got him (Diamonds all natural chicken and sweet potato). 

Any thoughts on helping to change his schedule back to normal? I'd hate to make him hold it at night if he is really uncomfortable but is my getting up and taking him each time he whines letting him keep this schedule? Should we give him something different (boiled chicken, pumpkin, or rice) to get his stools back to normal too?


----------



## LaRen616

If the Vet checked him out and said he is good health wise then buy some canned pumpkin (not pie filling) and add some to his kibble, it will help firm up his stool quickly. I would add pumpkin too each meal for a couple of days.

How late do you feed him at night? Is it right before bedtime? Maybe he has a late dinner and then has to poop afterwards?

Maybe the food you are feeding is too rich for his system, maybe you are feeding too much, maybe he gets treats that his tummy doesn't agree with, they can all cause runny poop.


----------



## Bentley's Momma

LaRen616 said:


> If the Vet checked him out and said he is good health wise then buy some canned pumpkin (not pie filling) and add some to his kibble, it will help firm up his stool quickly. I would add pumpkin too each meal for a couple of days.
> 
> How late do you feed him at night? Is it right before bedtime? Maybe he has a late dinner and then has to poop afterwards?
> 
> Maybe the food you are feeding is too rich for his system, maybe you are feeding too much, maybe he gets treats that his tummy doesn't agree with, they can all cause runny poop.


His dinner is at 6pm and we usually do our last walk between 9:30-10:00 before he goes into his crate for the night. We'll definitely give the pumpkin a try.

That's a great point about the treats, I hadn't thought of it but we have been doing more training (so more treats) using Train-Me treats. Maybe we'll swap to something different and see if that helps. Thanks!


----------



## LaRen616

Bentley's Momma said:


> His dinner is at 6pm and we usually do our last walk between 9:30-10:00 before he goes into his crate for the night. We'll definitely give the pumpkin a try.
> 
> That's a great point about the treats, I hadn't thought of it but we have been doing more training (so more treats) using Train-Me treats. Maybe we'll swap to something different and see if that helps. Thanks!


Exercise helps work up a poop, my GSD poops once a day but if he gets a lot of exercise he will poop twice. 

Can you do your walk between 8:00-8:30pm and then just let him out for a quick potty break at 10pm? 

Canned pumpkin is seriously like magic. It works and it works fast!

I use baby carrots and apple slices for treats.


----------



## Redrider469

I play a good game of fetch right before bedtime and she poops after about five minutes. Works well for us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs

You may want to introduce a digestive enzyme and probiotic to help him assimilate his food properly. Digest All Plus contains both and is mostly organic and cost effective! The Wholistic Pet

Train Me Treats: Ingredients - Pork liver, *corn* flour, *corn *meal, *sucrose (sugar)*, bacon, *corn* starch, glycerine(sugar alcohol), wheat bran, gelatin, brown rice, flax seed, salt, natural smoke flavor, garlic, phosphoric acid, potassium sorbate, mustard, iron oxide, citric acid, mixed tocopherols, rosemary.
Corn, Corn, Corn, & SUGAR!!!
Try these easy home-made High Value, natural treats. You'll get more bang for your buck!
Or if you want to purchase a commercial treat, try Zukes.

*STEAK TREATS*

*Items needed:*
*Non Stick Fry Pan*
*Large Round Steak*
*Scissors*
Next time you go to the grocery store, pick up a nice size round steak, or top round. 
1. Trim off all fat on the edges and in-between and if it has a round bone in it, remove that too. 
2. Take a pair of scissors (outstanding tool for cutting meat) and cut the steak into manageable squares or rectangles.
3. Choose a fry pan (non stick works the easiest) that will hold the amount of steak you bought, and give the pan a small drop of oil or a quick spray of Pam.
4. Heat the pan until really hot and drop in the steak pieces in to sizzle. Keep your heat high but don’t leave the pan unattended.
5. Sprinkle on a little garlic powder or garlic salt.
6. Let it sizzle for about a minute or two then flip over. Braise the other side (pour off the juice if there is too much) and remove from pan when the middle is pink. Place on to paper towel, blot and let cool.
7. Take your scissors and cut all of the meat in strips about ¼” wide. Now take those strips and cut small pieces about the size of a ½ of a dime, (or whatever size you prefer).
8. Place small amounts into sealable snack baggies, then place those baggies into a sealable freezer baggie and place in freezer. Take out one or two baggies, depending on how much you use, and place them in the frig to un-thaw. Of course the dogs love them frozen too, if you forget! They will un-thaw quickly in your pocket.

You can also do the same with calf’s liver. After it is unfrozen, soak up the excess blood with paper towel, and proceed starting with #3 as above (you won’t have to cut this first). Only braise the liver long enough on both sides (don’t thoroughly cook it) as it only needs to be cooked to a “medium” range, otherwise it will get crumbly. Drain the liquid during cooking if needed. 
The process takes a little time but saves a lot of $$ and the dogs go crazy for them!
*“BONE’ APPETITE” MY FURRY FRIEND! *

Moms


----------



## volcano

Garlic is bad for dogs, and the meat has more nutrition if you feed it raw but I understand you may want to put it in a pouch so cooked isnt bad as a treat.


----------



## Saphire

I have used garlic with my dogs for 25 years with no ill effects.


----------



## MichaelE

I think _I_ want some of those steak treats.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Saphire said:


> I have used garlic with my dogs for 25 years with no ill effects.


Ditto! 19 years! :thumbup:


----------



## Momto2GSDs

michaele said:


> i think _i_ want some of those steak treats. :d


lol lol


----------



## doggiedad

when you went to the Vet did you take a stool an urine sample?
did the Vet do any blood work?



Bentley's Momma said:


> At just over 12 weeks Bentley was easily sleeping in his crate over night for 5-6 hours before we had to take him out for a potty break...up until the last 5 days or so.
> 
> For some reason he has started waking up every 2-3 hours during the night waking us up to go outside to poop (he doesn't even always pee). It's really frustrating because it seems like during the day he is going fewer times (sometimes he has breakfast and lunch before he goes) and then has to go really badly during the night (1am, 3am and 5am). We always do a walk right before bed but he is just peeing on it lately. When he is going during the night hours it is more like pudding poop versus harder stool.
> 
> >>>>> We went to the vet 3 days ago and he is overall very healthy (normal temp, checked him over, etc.) and he said we shouldn't be concerned with pudding poop if he feels well (he is acting normal, drinking water, eating his food) and that it sometimes happens with
> puppies. <<<<<
> 
> 
> We have not changed his food since we got him (Diamonds all natural chicken and sweet potato).
> 
> Any thoughts on helping to change his schedule back to normal? I'd hate to make him hold it at night if he is really uncomfortable but is my getting up and taking him each time he whines letting him keep this schedule? Should we give him something different (boiled chicken, pumpkin, or rice) to get his stools back to normal too?


----------



## Saphire

Momto2GSDs said:


> Ditto! 19 years! :thumbup:


Years ago I had an allergy test because I get hives when I eat round onions. I was in denial as one of my favorite foods is French onion soup. My doctor was upset that I would take a good dose of Benedryl just to eat my favorite soup.
Allergy test confirmed onion allergy and as a result I was told I could no longer eat garlic or asparagus.....are they crazy??? I no longer eat onions or try not to, but I regularly eat garlic and asparagus with no reactions.

The garlic scare for dogs came about for the same reason. Dogs were tested in high doses which did alter red blood cells.......but only after eating really high doses. It's been deemed safe for dogs unless it comprised 30% or more of the dogs food.

Garlic is Healthy

Garlic is added to dog foods because it has many health benefits, even at the very low levels used. Its main benefit is improvement to the health of the digestive tract. The other medicinal properties of garlic include: anti-microbial, antioxidant, antibiotic, fights cancer cells, decreases blood cholesterol, helps to prevent strokes and decreases blood pressure.In fact, most of the research into the effect of feeding garlic to dogs is done because the researchers want to better understand the benefits of garlic, not the dangers.Be assured that garlic is safe at the level used in dog foods, and remember that talking about toxicity without putting in some context of a “normal” consumption level is misleading.


----------



## Bentley's Momma

Thanks everyone!

We did bring a stool sample to the vet (he had actually been twice in the past week and a half because he had parasites a few weeks back and they were confirming that was also all gone). 

We took out the Train Me treats and have immediately noticed a difference. So far we have had 1.5 days of pretty solid poop (and two blissful nights of 6 hour stretches with no potty breaks - woohoo)! 

We just started puppy kindergarten and are doing quite a bit of training so thank you for the homemade treat recipe, I'm going to search the forums for a bunch of these since it seems like the safest (and cheapest) option.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Bentley's Momma said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> We did bring a stool sample to the vet (he had actually been twice in the past week and a half because he had parasites a few weeks back and they were confirming that was also all gone).
> 
> We took out the Train Me treats and have immediately noticed a difference. So far we have had 1.5 days of pretty solid poop (and two blissful nights of 6 hour stretches with no potty breaks - woohoo)!
> 
> We just started puppy kindergarten and are doing quite a bit of training so thank you for the homemade treat recipe, I'm going to search the forums for a bunch of these since it seems like the safest (and cheapest) option.


 So glad to hear it!
Remember, since you are feeding a Non-Grain food (Diamond Natural Chicken & Sweet Potato) to use NON-Grain flours purchased from a "Whole Foods Store" or the Health Food Store. They are more expensive than wheat flour but if you are keeping grains away from your pup, you’ll want to use one of the following NON-Grain Flours in your doggie cookie recipes. Also, when you use the Non Grain Flour in recipes the liquid needs to be adjusted…either more or less.
· Almond
· Amaranth
· Arrowroot
· Buckwheat also called Kasha
· Cassava
· Chickpea Flour or Gram Flour (made from Chickpeas)
· Lentils
· Manioc
· Potato Starch/Flour
· Quinoa
· Sago
· Sesame
· Taro flour
· Tapioca

I have one more NON-Flour recipe if you'd like it!
Happy Sleeping!!!! LOL
Moms


----------



## Chantald

I might have to try some of those recipes myself, as my pup seems to be sensitive to grain as well.

Another treat we often use for training are Purebites. They are single ingredient freeze dried meat treats, and they have several different varieties. Thors favourite is the beef liver! 
http://www.purebites.com/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentley's Momma

Momto2GSDs said:


> So glad to hear it!
> Remember, since you are feeding a Non-Grain food (Diamond Natural Chicken & Sweet Potato) to use NON-Grain flours purchased from a "Whole Foods Store" or the Health Food Store. They are more expensive than wheat flour but if you are keeping grains away from your pup, you’ll want to use one of the following NON-Grain Flours in your doggie cookie recipes. Also, when you use the Non Grain Flour in recipes the liquid needs to be adjusted…either more or less.
> · Almond
> · Amaranth
> · Arrowroot
> · Buckwheat also called Kasha
> · Cassava
> · Chickpea Flour or Gram Flour (made from Chickpeas)
> · Lentils
> · Manioc
> · Potato Starch/Flour
> · Quinoa
> · Sago
> · Sesame
> · Taro flour
> · Tapioca
> 
> I have one more NON-Flour recipe if you'd like it!
> Happy Sleeping!!!! LOL
> Moms


This is so, so helpful, thank you! And I would love more non-flour recipes! 

I'm not sure if Bentley has some sensitivities or what but yesterday my Husband tried a little cheese during training and the pudding poop came right back.  He now knows we have to be more careful about what we use during training .


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Bentley's Momma said:


> This is so, so helpful, thank you! And I would love more non-flour recipes!
> 
> I'm not sure if Bentley has some sensitivities or what but yesterday my Husband tried a little cheese during training and the pudding poop came right back.  He now knows we have to be more careful about what we use during training .


You are most welcome!
DAIRY!!! Some dog's can handle it....some dogs' can't!
Sounds like this boy REALLY needs The Digestive All PLUS Enzymes! The Wholistic Pet It will keep his gut healthy! Since 70% of disease starts in the gut, and he already has problems when his diet is varied a tiny bit, you should seriously consider this. Carmen also has a great one called Sunday Sundae. You can pm her and ask about it and how to use it.

You can try using your kibble as treats. Just make sure you measure out his amount for the day and pick from that.
Here is the other NON-Flour recipe.
Enjoy!
Moms

*LIVER LEATHER TREATS FOR DOGS AND CATS**

*
*You will need the following:*
1 pounds raw calf liver
1 can sardines packed in water (drained before use) You can Exclude this if necessary.

Pam Spray
Cookie sheet at least 12 x 16" *Non-Stick* *with sides on it*. 

Blender
Garlic powder or salt (optional)
Scissors

Preheat oven to 190 degrees.

Procedure:
Place liver, drained sardines, and a few shakes of garlic powder together into the blender. Pulse in small bursts to get it started and once it gets to the chunky stage, leave blender on for about 20-30 seconds to fully blend. This will create a thick paste.
*NOTE:* If your blender is small and low horse power, do this in smaller batches, then mix all
the batches together. You don’t want to overtax your blender motor.

Spray your non-stick cookie sheet with a small amount of Pam making sure that you rub it into the corners of the pan with your fingers. 

Pour the mixture on to the cookie sheet. It’s thick, so you can use a rubber spatula to scrape the sides of the blender to get it all. Spread it out evenly to edges. Your goal is to avoid hills and valleys.

Place in 190 degree oven to bake.


Check pan after 40-50 minutes. If the liver mix has shrunk away from the sides, feels dry and rubbery to the touch and there is not any "stickiness," to it, you are ready to remove it from oven. If not, return to oven, and continue to check it about every 10 minutes or less if it is on the verge of being done.
NOTE: It may create a large bubble in the middle of the pan. Just take a butter knife and poke a few holes in it and continue baking.

Remove from oven and loosen the sides first, then under it and let cool for a few minutes so that you can handle it. It may break apart in places so don’t worry about that. Place rubbery liver sheet on cutting board, and cut into about ¼” strips with scissors. Then cut strips to create small squares about the size of a dime. You can either keep them soft or you can dehydrate them. If you are going to dehydrate them, cut them a little bigger, about the size of a nickle, as they will shrink. To Dehydrate, place the cut squares back on to the cookie sheet, and *return to oven to dry further for approximately an additional hour, but keep checking so as not to burn them. 
*Place them in a container or baggie after being completely cooled and store in the refrigerator.
*“Bone” Appetite’!

*


----------



## Crizzly

My 17wk pup Zooey starting doing this as well (1am - 3am - 5am wake up calls) and the stools looked like pudding. She's been doing this since last Wednesday (10/23) with a solid stool here and there throughout the day.

It's just like the OP described... Zo would sleep from 11pm-8am roughly for weeks. Then all of a sudden these loose stools came out of nowhere. I haven't changed her food nor have I introduced any new crazy treats.

She acts 100% healthy and bounces off the walls for hours like any GSD pup would do at her age.

I'm going to try the pumpkin! Will post results in the next 48hrs!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I see your in MA,,also check Ocean State Job Lot , you probably have those up there right?? They have a large selection of organic flour/stuff, that you could probably use..


----------



## Rick2853

We had a similar problem with the pudding poop thing. Our solution was easy, we were over feeding. Backed off the food and treats a bit and she firmed right up. Hope this helps.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

